# Hi, everyone! This is my first lion)



## Ira (May 28, 2014)

Hi, everyone! I'm a new member of this forum) I'm from another country, so my English may not be perfect) Sorry for that! But I hope you will be able to understand me) I've never painted before, but I always wanted to do it. So... this is my second painting. I would be so glad to hear some comments!


----------



## tina (May 25, 2014)

i think his eyes are lovely, i am new to this myself so i'm no expert, but i think his nose would be nice with a bit of a sheen to it, other than that its great..
i tried painting a fox and threw it in the bin, i think animal faces are particularly hard to paint so well done....


----------



## Ira (May 28, 2014)

Thank you, Tina, for your comment! I've never thought about his nose from that point! And I think it would be nice with a sheen too! So next time I'll remember you! Thanks one more time!!


----------



## gzhpcu (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Ira,
Good first try, keep working at it. I would suggest a not quite so benevolent expression for a lion.

Something like this one I did:









Have fun and practice makes perfect...


----------



## Ira (May 28, 2014)

Thanks! I'll keep practicing) Love your lion! Some day I'll try to draw something like this)


----------

